# how many lbs of corn fit in a 5 gallon bucket?



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

well?
thanks


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

5 gallons:tongue:


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

35lbs?


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

right around 33-35lbs


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

well....a bushel of corn weight 56lbs. there's .107 bushels per gallon. so, 5 gal * .107 bushel/gal = .535 bushel in every 5 gal can. so 56 * .535 = 30lb. give or take


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

awesome thanks...by the way this has absolutely nothing to do with deer feeders. so leave me alone:darkbeer:


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

BULLBLASTER said:


> awesome thanks...by the way this has absolutely nothing to do with deer feeders. so leave me alone:darkbeer:


believable imo!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

LOL feeders? whats that?


----------

